# looking for audio: Vern Graner/Hedstorm/clive manor?



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

A few years back I found THE PERFECT audio track for my graveyard reaper/greeter.. the audio track was titled "vern graner hestorm clive manor" and its a dialogue track that would be most fitting for an entrance greeter type prop.

the problem is, I didnt keep a backup and the mp3 player that I had it on is now on the fritz, I cannot get it to connect to my pc in order to transfer it back on to my pc and I tried to record the file from the output of the mp3 player to the input (mic jack) of my pc, but im not getting a "clean" sound from the recording.

I am putting this out there in hopes that someone has the same file and wouldnt mind emailing it to me.

here is a short snippet from the audio track..

"for centuries the dead have been buried here, but the ground is unhallowed..."

something about the dead coming back to mimic the living, dancing, ect.. 

Im hoping that someone can recall this audio track and maybe has some information that can help me track down another master of it.

thanks!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Not sure where the track originally came from but from what I know based on the filename you mentioned:

Vernon Graner is a haunter and does voice over work. Couldn't find the clip on his site though.

Clive Manor is a Halloween music CD by Michael Hedstrom of Hedstrom Music.

I'm presuming Vernon mixed this voice over on top of a track from the CD. I'll keep poking around since its a slow day at the office.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Try using the line in jack on the PC if you have one, The mic jack is not expecting much power to be pushed into it. the line jack should work.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks to both of you..

ill try the line in jack (not the mic jack) when I get home.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Also, if you don't have line it, try turning the volume of the MP3 player way down to lower the power your pushing into the mic jack.


----------

